# Toddler tooth decay



## ChelsW (10 mo ago)

Hello, I have a two and half year old who is dealing with cavities on her front teeth, we don’t do soda or juice. We are eat lots of fruit and veg. I’ve been a registered dental hygienist for 7years yet this is still happening to my daughter. We breastfed for 2 yrs I think this may be why it has happened but I’m looking for other mothers who have had a similar experience and how we’re the teeth treated and if it was under GA how did your child respond and how expensive was all that? I imagine dental insurence wouldn’t cover the anesthesia portion. TIA


----------

